# Worst RS Experience 😓 in 1 sentence



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

What's the worst thing you experienced doing rideshare? State your response in 1 sentence. I have 2 so going to squeeze into 1 sentence.

Sexual Harrasment by 2 drunk friends &#128108; and almost hit by vta lightrail &#128643;.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Losing my hope in humanity.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Listening to drunk woman admit she falsely sexually accused another Uber driver.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Listening to drunk woman admit she falsely sexually accused another Uber driver.


Tell me uber wanted the dashcam on that ride!!!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Tell me uber wanted the dashcam on that ride!!!


Unfortunately the ride was on Lyft.

I was really ashamed to be sharing oxygen with her.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Getting out of bed and pretending to lose the car keys.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Psycho street trash couple physically fighting and screaming.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> What's the worst thing you experienced doing rideshare? State your response in 1 sentence. I have 2 so going to squeeze into 1 sentence.
> 
> Sexual Harrasment by 2 drunk friends &#128108; and almost hit by vta lightrail &#128643;.


Boyfriend hiting and berating his girlfriend.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Seeing the remains of serious or fatal accidents late at night is my worst part of driving.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Picked up for middle-aged ladies at the wine bar on a Saturday afternoon around 5 p.m. . Their trip was about a 45-minute ride. About 5 minutes into the trip everything turned to the topic of the vajayjay. I learned more things about that thing that I ever cared to know. My ears were bleeding and my brain was just screaming why... Why did I take this ride! I couldn't say a word fearful of my life of crossing the sexual harassment lines from a male point of view. I had nowhere to run I had nowhere to hide to get away from this. Finally arrived at my destination they scampered out of the car to their house.


I went straight home and took a shower. I felt so dirty like I was a used tampon after that ride.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Bit my fingers as I covered her mouth


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Picked up for middle-aged ladies at the wine bar on a Saturday afternoon around 5 p.m. . Their trip was about a 45-minute ride. About 5 minutes into the trip everything turned to the topic of the vajayjay. I learned more things about that thing that I ever cared to know. My ears were bleeding and my brain was just screaming why... Why did I take this ride! I couldn't say a word fearful of my life of crossing the sexual harassment lines from a male point of view. I had nowhere to run I had nowhere to hide to get away from this. Finally arrived at my destination they scampered out of the car to their house.
> 
> I went straight home and took a shower. I felt so dirty like I was a used tampon after that ride.


A case could be made that YOU were sexually harassed during that ride! What if the shoe had been on the other foot and a group of men had been discussing their male genitalia in front of a female driver?


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I can't do this in one sentence but my worst experiences have been with gay dudes. The first time I picked this guy up and I made some innocent comment on a woman I found attractive (I only realized later in the trip he was gay). After that he became snippy and was literally griping about everything, looking for ways to down rate me. At the end of the trip, he whined and moaned about the ride and wouldn't leave until his partner persuaded him at the destination.

The second guy came off totally straight at first but was wasted out of his mind. We had some banter which was just part of drunk bs in my mind, but as the trip went on, he kept trying to convince me to come inside with him at the drop off location. I had to keep refusing but he was getting kind of combative. I got him out of the car as fast as I could and reversed like hell out of there.

It's weird too because I'm very tolerant and have been drinking at gay parades and stuff, I'm totally cool with it. But I haven't been treated the best.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Worst was being belittled by a degrading woman pax who had the highest superiority complex.

Runner-up: The woman who smelled worse than a barnyard and permeated my car with a rancid odor.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> What's the worst thing you experienced doing rideshare? State your response in 1 sentence. I have 2 so going to squeeze into 1 sentence.
> 
> Sexual Harrasment by 2 drunk friends &#128108; and almost hit by vta lightrail &#128643;.


Uber 2019.

Coming : Uber 2020


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Worst this was signing up to do R/S


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> I learned more things about that thing that I ever cared to know.


Why was that so uncomfortable for you?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Was napping for few seconds and then the powerful ping sound awakened me&#128518; mind was completely deranged for a minute. I think the sanity returned once I went over the speed bump&#128512;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Entitled ass sorority chicks....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Entitled ass sorority chicks....


Got that one right!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber Crack said:


> Seeing the remains of serious or fatal accidents late at night is my worst part of driving.


Yep and man the last 2 days of 2019 here were particularly nasty with major wrecks....


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Having to testify at a murder trial,


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Dropping two 18ish boys at the entitled 15 year old girls rich house...8>)

And YES I DID report that to Uber...8>)

Rakos


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

All of the following is true.

My experience:

My car was nearly totaled by a distracted driver, ending my rideshare experience a month or two early.

Another driver’s experience (heard secondhand and seen video and physical evidence of, really):

While taking a break in between rides, he was held at gunpoint with an assault rifle, and then in a scuffle with the assailant, he was shot in the leg and had his hand burned by the muzzle of the gun, barely escaping with his life.

A passenger’s experience (heard secondhand):

Incorrectly and unreasonably assumed to be a prostitute, she was offered a “free” cancelled ride by a driver in exchange for sex, while he put his hand on her leg.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> What's the worst thing you experienced doing rideshare? State your response in 1 sentence. I have 2 so going to squeeze into 1 sentence.
> 
> Sexual Harrasment by 2 drunk friends &#128108; and almost hit by vta lightrail &#128643;.


Wow! Both of those are scary, glad you're okay. And on the sexual harassment, I have zero tolerance for that behavior.

Hope the offenders were deactivated, at a minimum, and charged criminally if circumstances warranted.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Thank for sharing. The funny, sad, scary. Everything we go through.


W00dbutcher said:


> Picked up for middle-aged ladies at the wine bar on a Saturday afternoon around 5 p.m. . Their trip was about a 45-minute ride. About 5 minutes into the trip everything turned to the topic of the vajayjay. I learned more things about that thing that I ever cared to know. My ears were bleeding and my brain was just screaming why... Why did I take this ride! I couldn't say a word fearful of my life of crossing the sexual harassment lines from a male point of view. I had nowhere to run I had nowhere to hide to get away from this. Finally arrived at my destination they scampered out of the car to their house.
> 
> I went straight home and took a shower. I felt so dirty like I was a used tampon after that ride.


Okay I should be putting my foot down because this was longer then a sentence &#129488;&#128207;.

But I'll give you a pass because it was so funny &#128514;.



Invisible said:


> Runner-up: The woman who smelled worse than a barnyard and permeated my car with a rancid odor.


I had one of these too. Really Fat lady. I drenched my back seat in 409 and some areas I had to get twice &#128531;. 


MiamiKid said:


> Hope the offenders were deactivated, at a minimum, and charged criminally if circumstances warranted.


I didnt report. But I also made a few mistakes in how I should have handled that whole scenerio. I use it as a lesson learned.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

Pax leaving back door open so he could yell at me more about what he supposes are my politics before I leave


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Having to testify at a murder trial,


Having to be on a jury of a murder trial.



Dekero said:


> Entitled ass sorority chicks....


but were they PYTs?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Female passenger with EPA-worthy vaginal odor problem.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Female passenger with EPA-worthy vaginal odor problem.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Female passenger with EPA-worthy vaginal odor problem.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The worst was having a customer tell me that it was allright and "not my fault" because the GPS failed in a suburb then one-starring me and reporting me to Gr*yft* anyhow.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Getting out of bed and pretending to lose the car keys.


Being paid so badly


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Joining this forum..... 


The smells, OMG the smells!!!!!


Getting touched by "teh gheys".....


Joining this forum......


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> Seeing the remains of serious or fatal accidents late at night is my worst part of driving.


I was originally gonna say something else but....this&#128546;


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> About 5 minutes into the trip everything turned to the topic of the vajayjay. I learned more things about that thing that I ever cared to know.


:roflmao: Now that would of been a fun ride to me. Dude, get some game and all the fear goes away. :wink:

For me, Tweeter going to Del Taco, stuck in grid lock traffic.
and the Columbian beauti dumped by her Russian BF. What a hot mess.


----------



## UberTeach (Aug 7, 2017)

There was a BJ in my car that didn't involve me :smiles:


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Single-digit trip payout


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Listening to drunk woman admit she falsely sexually accused another Uber driver.


I'm convinced most drivers either don't understand the risk they're taking every time they turn on the ignition, or they block it out. Virtually unlimited risk for little if any reward. A friend said "you must have assets." Newsflash, you don't need to have assets to have your life destroyed


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

A drunken hippopotamus broke the bottom of her cup shoving her straw in and took a bath in Cheerwine (a southern Dr. Pepper like drink).


rkozy said:


> Female passenger with EPA-worthy vaginal odor problem.


Man, this hits close to home. New Year's Eve this year my worst ride was something like this. Short ride but guy got a little frisky and the entire car stunk up and reeked for the final minute as the 3 of us ride in silence to their hotel, not a one wanting to state the obvious.


----------



## rickyrich1208 (Nov 23, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Picked up for middle-aged ladies at the wine bar on a Saturday afternoon around 5 p.m. . Their trip was about a 45-minute ride. About 5 minutes into the trip everything turned to the topic of the vajayjay. I learned more things about that thing that I ever cared to know. My ears were bleeding and my brain was just screaming why... Why did I take this ride! I couldn't say a word fearful of my life of crossing the sexual harassment lines from a male point of view. I had nowhere to run I had nowhere to hide to get away from this. Finally arrived at my destination they scampered out of the car to their house.
> 
> I went straight home and took a shower. I felt so dirty like I was a used tampon after that ride.


join them lol


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Woman with serious leakage of stanky bodily fluids.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I had one of these too. Really Fat lady. I drenched my back seat in 409 and some areas I had to get twice &#128531;.


EWWWW on your seat getting drenched. I've had some sweaty pax but not that sweaty.

I'm still trying to figure out some weird, tony circular stains in my back seat. I shudder thinking what it could be. Ms Barnyard wasn't obese, just the worst stinker who sat right next to me.



welikecamping said:


> Woman with serious leakage of stanky bodily fluids.


&#129326;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Headlock on I-5 at 65mph.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> EWWWW on your seat getting drenched. I've had some sweaty pax but not that sweaty.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out some weird, tony circular stains in my back seat. I shudder thinking what it could be. Ms Barnyard wasn't obese, just the worst stinker who sat right next to me.


Nooooo..... I put 409 all over the back seat &#128514;&#128514;

I dont think ms. Nasty left any fluids behind... thank you jesus


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Got rear-ended three years ago. Car got totalled. Received bad whiplash with crazy muscle spasms which lasted for over a year. I would rather have chosen to be sexually harassed instead.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Having a mom leave her 5 year old in my car while she went into a house to get her other kids, and having that 5 year old threaten to cut me.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Nooooo..... I put 409 all over the back seat &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> I dont think ms. Nasty left any fluids behind... thank you jesus


I'm hoping no bodily fluids in mine. I'm going to use my steam cleaner, just in case.

A few wks ago, picked up a couple late night. The woman was more intoxicated than her bf. Through my rear view, I could see she layed down on her bf. I was worried she was going to give him a BJ. So I asked her if she was ok. She then got back up. I said I just wanted to make sure you weren't going to get sick. They then offered to get me a slice of pizza.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Listening to drunk woman admit she falsely sexually accused another Uber driver.


This could EASILY be the worst thing I have EVER read on this site.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberTeach said:


> There was a BJ in my car that didn't involve me


Did that make ya feel sad & lonely? &#128566;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> Having a mom leave her 5 year old in my car while she went into a house to get her other kids, and having that 5 year old threaten to cut me.


Never let a passenger leave any anchor items in the car, especially a five-year-old.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

I still get nightmares. My neck and shoulders were in pain, as if somebody had lit fire inside my muscles. I used to cry alone at night. In the morning I would tie icepacks and go back to work.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I still get nightmares. My neck and shoulders were in pain, as if somebody had lit fire inside my muscles. I used to cry alone at night. In the morning I would tie icepacks and go back to work.


Sorry about. Happy everything turned out okay.

It's horrible the people who have to live in constant pain.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I still get nightmares. My neck and shoulders were in pain, as if somebody had lit fire inside my muscles. I used to cry alone at night. In the morning I would tie icepacks and go back to work.


That's tough. You may have PTSD. Please seek help. And sorry about your car.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> A drunken hippopotamus broke the bottom of her cup shoving her straw in and took a bath in Cheerwine (a southern Dr. Pepper like drink).
> 
> Man, this hits close to home. New Year's Eve this year my worst ride was something like this. Short ride but guy got a little frisky and the entire car stunk up and reeked for the final minute as the 3 of us ride in silence to their hotel, not a one wanting to state the obvious.


A drunken hippopotamus is the worst kind of hippopotamus!


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I still get nightmares. My neck and shoulders were in pain, as if somebody had lit fire inside my muscles. I used to cry alone at night. In the morning I would tie icepacks and go back to work.


Maybe that honey badger chick will massage your neck & shoulders after you get home from a long night of trucking(or airline piloting)? ❤


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Drunk girl and semi- sober boyfriend trying to control her


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Hitting the Go Offline button, to attend to actual responsibilities, before I've gotten enough of my daily Uber fix.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Maybe that honey badger chick will massage your neck & shoulders after you get home from a long night of trucking(or airline piloting)? ❤


No, just going out with me for a walk would work.
Hey Lissetti &#128107;&#127801;&#128536;&#127855;&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber Crack said:


> Seeing the remains of serious or fatal accidents late at night is my worst part of driving.


Where was this?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> No, just going out with me for a walk would work.
> Hey Lissetti &#128107;&#127801;&#128536;&#127855;&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;


You're alive! Thank goodness. I thought Petey "the wheel" Vavs gave you some concrete shoes for messing with his girl.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

mch said:


> You're alive! Thank goodness. I thought Petey "the wheel" Vavs made you disappear for messing with his girl.


Noooo, Lissetti is mine &#128584;


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Noooo, Lissetti is mine &#128584;


How's the back old man &#128541;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Hitting the Go Offline button, to attend to actual responsibilities, before I've gotten enough of my daily Uber fix.


I should've done Uber in Madison. You're area is too civilized compared to here. Didn't matter if it was day or night. We have some whackadoodles here.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Remember guys, 
1) every time you see a car tail gating you, change your lane no matter what, period. Let that monster pass you.
2) Always have a very good posture when you're driving
3) When you feel that getting rear ended has become inevitable and you can not do anything about it, then push your head to the headrest. Don't get hit when you have bad posture. Your bad posture will be your worst enemy.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> How's the back old man &#128541;


And here I thought I was your favorite. It's always Lisetti, Lisetti, Lisetti &#128512;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Flat Tyer in melting snow and rain during high surge at an event.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Sitting at a stoplight and looking over and seeing another driver looking at pornography on their phone. While they had pax in the car! Jumping Jesus on a pogo stick! I could not believe my eyes!


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

mch said:


> Sitting at a stoplight and looking over and seeing another driver looking at pornography on their phone. While they had pax in the car! Jumping Jesus on a pogo stick! I could not believe my eyes!


You serious??? Really????


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Questioning the meaning of life while Kendall is squatting and peeing next to my car at 4am while "she" accuses me of peeking.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> This could EASILY be the worst thing I have EVER read on this site.


I think the story that I posted here about the guy who could have had his head blown off by an AR-15 but instead got shot in the leg by pointing the gun down with his hand is worse to me than any other rideshare story I've read on this forum. I'll take a story about common injustice any day over a story about a life being nearly ended followed up by a trip to the hospital. Many people come back from a false accusation and almost no one comes back from a bullet to the head. It's all terrible, though.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Yeah, in my case, it wasn't sweat. It did require new seat covers.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Invisible said:


> That's tough. You may have PTSD. Please seek help. And sorry about your car.


Thank God no pain now. I have recovered &#128591;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Please transfer the ongoing battle elsewhere.


My Eagles are playing Amos69's Seahawks in about 45min. Is handegg banter acceptable on this thread?

Go Birds!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> My Eagles are playing Amos69's Seahawks in about 45min. Is handegg banter acceptable on this thread?
> 
> Go Birds!


Dont try to throw down my defenses with the use of "handegg". Unfortunately I'm now tickled.









&#127944; : Handegg &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

You know I have been through some really bad things in life, wars, rockets, bombs, explosions, losing relatives in wars. None of that was more scary than when I was alone and in pain, and they put me inside that MRI machine. I didn't even have an emergency number. Had to put my land lady's number who herself was sick. That accident had scared me alot.
What a nasty bad time it was. I am happy it passed.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Remember guys,
> 1) every time you see a car tail gating you, change your lane no matter what, period. Let that monster pass you.
> 2) Always have a very good posture when you're driving
> 3) When you feel that getting rear ended has become inevitable and you can not do anything about it, then push your head to the headrest. Don't get hit when you have bad posture. Your bad posture will be your worst enemy.


This is a good one. I watched a few driving and posture videos from a guy teaching BMW M classes. Really helped with long driving sessions.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

JaredJ said:


> This is a good one. I watched a few driving and posture videos from a guy teaching BMW M classes. Really helped with long driving sessions.


I learnt it the hardway. After my shoulders burnt due to spasms for months. Muscle spasms are nasty. You are burning from inside. Doctors would give me steroid injections when pain killers were not enough. And my chiropractor was a scam, a crook. Chiropractors are all crooks. They can never help.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> And my chiropractor was a scam, a crook. Chiropractors are all crooks. They can never help.


Hopefully your attorney wasn't a scam, the guy that hit you should be held accountable.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> Hopefully your attorney wasn't a scam, the guy that hit you should be held accountable.


I did not have an attorney. I was a fool. After the accident, I went to hospital for X rays. Stupid me. Bones are fine in rear-end accidents. Muscles get injured. And X ray doesnt show muscle damage. They were fine. So I signed all the papers. The adjuster gave me a check for my totalled car and another $1,500 for signing that paper. I couldn't sue them. 
After like two weeks, I started feeling discomfort. And it got worse each passing day. My health insurance paid for my treatment. And I paid for the Chiro which did not help at all. 
So please. If you ever get into accident thats not your fault, contact an attorney. Dont sign anything. Months of pain and misery, and I did not receive any compensation.
But its ok. My health is fine. I don't want anything &#128591;


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

PAY


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Where was this?


You mean where IS this. It happens a lot. 
Sacramento. We have a lot of late night crashes here on the 99 S or the 80 W. It's the hours I choose to drive. Most people don't even know how many crashes happen when they're safe in their beds at night, cleared up by morning. Very dangerous. Speed and or either fatigue or DUI or distracted driving. It's heartbreaking really. &#128528;


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Worst was being belittled by a degrading woman pax who had the highest superiority complex.
> 
> Runner-up: The woman who smelled worse than a barnyard and permeated my car with a rancid odor.


Oh wow

Woman on woman huh?
not suprising, chicks are ruthless to other chicks


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Yelled at by methed out college kid at top of lungs right in my ear at a red light, "You will die! You will die! You will die!" before he bounced out the back door and into a city park.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I don't think y'all think I was serious about the murder trial









Covered identifying information like address with a label


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I don't think y'all think I was serious about the murder trial
> View attachment 397589
> 
> 
> Covered identifying information like address with a label


Wtf happened


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Wtf happened


I picked someone up and drove them, the paid and got out.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber Crack said:


> You mean where IS this. It happens a lot.
> Sacramento. We have a lot of late night crashes here on the 99 S or the 80 W. It's the hours I choose to drive. Most people don't even know how many crashes happen when they're safe in their beds at night, cleared up by morning. Very dangerous. Speed and or either fatigue or DUI or distracted driving. It's heartbreaking really. &#128528;


It's awful. I'm often on 580. People driving like idiots.

I haven't seen any dead bodies in car accidents. But when I was in my early 20's I was working night shift, I snuck out with my boyfriend to watch a late night movie at a drive in. When we left the roads were pretty empty but on the overpass (101 to 280) there were ambulances, firetrucks, etc all lined up.

Later, I found out later it was my friend from high school "Happy". I hadn't seen him in 3 years. There was a issue with his car, he got out and a truck hit him.

Even if a cop tries to pull you over on the high way, just have him follow you to the nearest exit.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

There's a bat back here. 

Really? I didn't see anyone get in with one. 

I mean a bat bat.

Like, a winged mammal bat bat?

Kid can't talk anymore. Just nods at me in the mirror. 

So I stopped the car car and indeed it was a bat bat hanging off the back of my headrest. It had lice. Awesome. 

I canceled that one at no charge. She sat up front the rest of the way.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mr. Yuck said:


> There's a bat back here.
> 
> Really? I didn't see anyone get in with one.
> 
> ...


Creepy! Here I am freaking out when a fruit fly gets in


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

drunk co-ed decides my rear non-retractable moon roof should actually open so she can stick her drunk head out and call to boys


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

the day i took the job


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Uber Crack said:


> Seeing the remains of serious or fatal accidents late at night is my worst part of driving.


This ia my biggest struggle aswell in rideshare.Thats what makes this gig dangerous! Its not usually the pax or driver honestly. Its the stuff we see and witness everyday. Specially here in chicago.

Multiple shooting scenes, suicides, car accident that kill everyone involved. Thats the stuff i avoid seeing. But yes, its true, i was there for it.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Creepy! Here I am freaking out when a fruit fly gets in


I'm just glad pax saw it and didn't scream. It had probably been there a while without anyone noticing.

I'd rather almost anything than be surprised by a bat crawling onto my shoulder while driving, but that's just me.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Having to be on a jury of a murder trial.


I was on a jury for a molestation case a bunch of years ago.

For the record, we unanimously acquitted him of molesting his POS teenaged step-daughter.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I was on a jury for a molestation case a bunch of years ago.
> 
> For the record, we unanimously acquitted him of molesting his POS teenaged step-daughter.


Surprised you were selected. They usually want malleable idiots on juries.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> You mean where IS this. It happens a lot.
> Sacramento. We have a lot of late night crashes here on the 99 S or the 80 W. It's the hours I choose to drive. Most people don't even know how many crashes happen when they're safe in their beds at night, cleared up by morning. Very dangerous. Speed and or either fatigue or DUI or distracted driving. It's heartbreaking really. &#128528;


I drive late night too. I also fish at night a lot and have been for years. So i've spent a ton of time on the roads late night/early am. Ive seen way too many. It gives me the chills just thinking about it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mr. Yuck said:


> Surprised you were selected. They usually want malleable idiots on juries.


I think they felt that they "had to" try the case, rather than really believing it was a good case.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I haven't seen any dead bodies in car accidents.


I did once.

Was heading home on the freeway, came upon a fresh accident. One of them was a rollover SUV. Woman driver in her 20's was ejected. She was laying motionless on one of the lanes. There was a guy, possibly the other driver, standing at a distance 15 feet away, with a look of terror. I remember blood and blonde hair. The first officer was just arriving, so I kept moving.

Next morning I looked up the news, and it was a fatality, they closed the freeway for hours for the investigation.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> I did once.
> 
> Was heading home on the freeway, came upon a fresh accident. One of them was a rollover SUV. Woman driver in her 20's was ejected. She was laying motionless on one of the lanes. There was a guy, possibly the other driver, standing at a distance 15 feet away, with a look of terror. I remember blood and blonde hair. The first officer was just arriving, so I kept moving.
> 
> Next morning I looked up the news, and it was a fatality, they closed the freeway for hours for the investigation.


That's so sad &#128531;.

That's haunting actually. I'm sorry for anyone that comes across anything like that and especially the families.

I went to my friend Happys funeral. It was my first. His mom was trying to jump in the fire with him &#128532;. Same with my cousin years later.

I'm up folding my kids clothes. I cant imagine losing one of them. **** &#129318;‍♀


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Pool ride in SF city, One guy and two other guys were flirting each other during the whole 20 minutes ride.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Pool ride in SF city, One guy and two other guys were filtering each other during the whole 20 minutes ride.


Do I want to know what filtering means...
I checked UD,

and...

It's not good opsies:


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Do I want to know what filtering means...
> I checked UD,
> 
> and...
> ...


Sorry.... I meant Flirting. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Sorry.... I meant Flirting. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


Was it simple flirting?



doyousensehumor said:


> Do I want to know what filtering means...
> I checked UD,
> 
> and...
> ...


You need sleep lol. I knew he meant flirting before he changed it &#128514;


----------



## Flatpickluvr (Nov 2, 2019)

Entitled ppl from the richest neighborhood in St. Louis who *****ed at me on Christmas Eve during the pickup because yes, I knew they hired UberXL but no, I didn’t know they needed all 7 seats, and it took me a few extra minutes to open up the extra seats that were stowed.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Flatpickluvr said:


> Entitled ppl from the richest neighborhood in St. Louis who @@@@@ed at me on Christmas Eve during the pickup because yes, I knew they hired UberXL but no, I didn't know they needed all 7 seats, and it took me a few extra minutes to open up the extra seats that were stowed.


Come on. You need to have them available. &#129335;‍♀


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mr. Yuck said:


> They usually want malleable idiots on juries.


Maybe that's why I've been called 3 times to be on a jury. Or the fact that my city has a lot of crime.



doyousensehumor said:


> I did once.
> 
> Was heading home on the freeway, came upon a fresh accident. One of them was a rollover SUV. Woman driver in her 20's was ejected. She was laying motionless on one of the lanes. There was a guy, possibly the other driver, standing at a distance 15 feet away, with a look of terror. I remember blood and blonde hair. The first officer was just arriving, so I kept moving.
> 
> Next morning I looked up the news, and it was a fatality, they closed the freeway for hours for the investigation.


How sad. I knew I passed a fatality, in a different county, because they had the blue tarp over the little convertible that ran into a semi.



Clevername said:


> Had a pax tell me a story of how he came upon an accident of a motorcyclist being rear ended at a red light. He went to see if the biker was okay, the helmet was laying on the side of the road and the biker was in the road. The head was still in the helmet.


That pax must've been traumatized seeing that. How awful!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

mch said:


> A drunken hippopotamus is the worst kind of hippopotamus!


Nope she could think fishermen are cute and want another ride


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> One of them was a rollover SUV. Woman driver in her 20's was ejected.


I don't *know*, because I wasn't there. But most of the time a person is ejected in an accident, they weren't wearing a seat belt.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Nope she could think fishermen are cute and want another ride
> 
> View attachment 397747


Yo man that hippo looks underage!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Nope she could think fishermen are cute and want another ride
> 
> View attachment 397747


Awww. I bet she feels purty &#129303;



mch said:


> Yo man that hippo looks underage!


Wtf &#129315;


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

I had a 238 page essay written, then I noticed it said one sentence or less.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> I had a 238 page essay written, then I noticed it said one sentence or less.


Run on sentence? That's a common theme in this forum.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Driving all the way to SF to realize I'm still broke, after two airport rides...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> Driving all the way to SF to realize I'm still broke, after two airport rides...


But hey we still have the Cali sun -o:.

Hoping you have a great $ day.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Was it simple flirting?


They came out from a bar at night separately. Didn't seem that they knew each other before. One guy sat on front seat next to me. Other two guys sat in back. Front seat guy started conversation. Then his face turned to back seat at all time and they didd non stop flirting. Imagine how noisy annoying it was for 20 minutes ride.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Smelling sweet Curry and realizing at end of trip it was from the drunk lady's butt and somewhat smeared on my back seat whence she stumbled out. :ninja:


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I learnt it the hardway. After my shoulders burnt due to spasms for months. Muscle spasms are nasty. You are burning from inside. Doctors would give me steroid injections when pain killers were not enough. And my chiropractor was a scam, a crook. Chiropractors are all crooks. They can never help.


I wouldn't say that. I had a good chiropractor this last time. The previous two, yes crooks.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

XLnoGas said:


> I wouldn't say that. I had a good chiropractor this last time. The previous two, yes crooks.


Maybe not all, but mine was a crook. I loved my Physical therapist. He would show me excercizes that I did at home and they helped.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I did not have an attorney. I was a fool. After the accident, I went to hospital for X rays. Stupid me. Bones are fine in rear-end accidents. Muscles get injured. And X ray doesnt show muscle damage. They were fine. So I signed all the papers. The adjuster gave me a check for my totalled car and another $1,500 for signing that paper. I couldn't sue them.
> After like two weeks, I started feeling discomfort. And it got worse each passing day. My health insurance paid for my treatment. And I paid for the Chiro which did not help at all.
> So please. If you ever get into accident thats not your fault, contact an attorney. Dont sign anything. Months of pain and misery, and I did not receive any compensation.
> But its ok. My health is fine. I don't want anything &#128591;


Sorry to hear that, but glad all is fine for you now.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Watched through my windshield as a motorcyclist lost control, got t-boned, and lost his life.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> They came out from a bar at night separately. Didn't seem that they knew each other before. One guy sat on front seat next to me. Other two guys sat in back. Front seat guy started conversation. Then his face turned to back seat at all time and they didd non stop flirting. Imagine how noisy annoying it was for 20 minutes ride.


I think different people have different levels of tolerance. I have a loud chatty family and had a couple of gay best friends in the past. It would have been no issue here.



NGOwner said:


> Watched through my windshield as a motorcyclist lost control, got t-boned, and lost his life.
> 
> [NG]Owner


So sad &#129318;‍♀.


----------



## Prius_McGilli (Aug 27, 2019)

mch said:


> Jumping Jesus on a pogo stick!


Is this an expression or a euphemistic description of what was going on in the porn the other driver was watching?


----------



## chicago1010 (Feb 1, 2015)

Drunk lady telling to go straight when I could only go right or left. Turned left pulled into a strip mall and told her the ride was over.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

chicago1010 said:


> Drunk lady telling to go straight when I could only go right or left. Turned left pulled into a strip mall and told her the ride was over.


What was straight ahead?


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

gay dude insisting on giving me ********- to 'convert' me like, and another time 350 pound fat chick on heat wanting sex, no thanks to both.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Pool ride in SF city, One guy and two other guys were flirting each other during the whole 20 minutes ride.


Sounds like a success story from their perspective. &#128104;‍❤‍&#128104;

Better than passengers fighting.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I visited Uberpeople.net, expecting to finds an upbeat, supportive community.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I visited Uberpeople.net, expecting to finds an upbeat, supportive community.


And instead you found a beat up, unsupportive community.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> And instead you found a beat up, unsupportive community.


I was going to write instead you got beat up and supported right off a cliff &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Duke b-ball player dumps girlfriend and call her every name under the sun.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

Karen Stein said:


> I visited Uberpeople.net, expecting to finds an upbeat, supportive community.


Me too at first. Welcome to The Dark Side.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Nope she could think fishermen are cute and want another ride
> 
> View attachment 397747


Had a hippo in my car once. When we arrived I started the timer when she opened her door. It took her 35 seconds of WORK to get completely out of my car. Good times, good times.


----------



## Chris4455 (Jul 4, 2019)

Pax said. Would you like sex as a tip? 
Me. No I'll take your cash tip and you can keep your sex.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Had to pay child support :redface:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Clevername said:


> Had a hippo in my car once.


Some of my best friends are hippos. I'm not one though.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

1 sentence: Pool ride from hell

The hell
this was just my 3rd month. i didn't confirm addresses ahead of time--not that it had ever been a prob.
very cold weekend 2am in chicago.
2 loud ladies, 1 quiet lady, 1 quiet guy
loud lady in front seat, loud one in back, cussed each other repeatedly.
2 women, at different times, demanded I stop NOW cuz they have to pee.
by NOW i mean, not at a gas station but just squatting between parked cars (eww?)

the 2 cussers figure out they both have a child of same age at home, and suddenly cooing and squealing and instant snapchat friends
2 dropped off, the other 2 (long time friends) had put in the wrong address for north of the city instead of southwest
they cancel, start another "pool ride", grab my phone to ACCEPT (one was a driver)
but THAT address is wrong also--for west suburbs instead of SW.
they would not listen to reason regarding using X not pool, and also regarding the location they picked being wrong AGAIN.

i couldn't take it any more, after the loud ride, cussing...most drunks would have fallen asleep by now.
dropped them off at a train station, so they have SOME shelter


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Halfmybrain said:


> grab my phone to ACCEPT


They were fine with me, until they touched your phone.

NOBODY gets to touch my phone.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> They were fine with me, until they touched your phone.
> 
> NOBODY gets to touch my phone.


Even without grabbing my phone, I could realistically
go no further. They refused to re-correct
their destination. 
(They were letting the app auto-fill the final town after typing in 
123 Maple Street, _____ they didn't pick their actual town....TWICE)

Things I didn't mention. 
*After 2 pool riders were dropped off, I anticipated some
peace and quiet. But the two long-time
friends bickered and argued even more loudly.

*When they realized I was drawing a line, leaving them,
they ripped my photocopy chauffer ID from the dashboard,
crumpled it and threw it on the ground.


----------



## Driveralp (Aug 25, 2019)

Flushing Park avenue


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The pax got into my car and I couldn't cancel


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> The pax got into my car and I couldn't cancel


How dare they &#128580;


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> How dare they &#128580;


lol agreed! How *dare* they...


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Drunk dude asked for 2 additional stops, not in the app, while rolling joints in my back seat from a bag of loose marijuana, and promising his GF wouldn't puke; she puked.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

Wet splashy vomit 5 minutes into a 35 minute trip.


----------



## Adis (Oct 17, 2017)

Picked up a passenger, turned on his street. Shots rung out. Pulled into a middle of a shoot out. Bullets ricochet all over the place. Backed up w head under the wheel..saw one of the shooters limping away....took off. By far my worse experience


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Picked up annoying drunk from the train, oh the funk he gave off, 30 miles in the night, GPS says this way and he says that way, annoying ride indeed, it wasn't the pleasantries I thought i'd see.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> The pax got into my car and I couldn't cancel


With Uber or someone you arrested?


----------



## DrivingUberPax (Apr 25, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Picked up for middle-aged ladies at the wine bar on a Saturday afternoon around 5 p.m. . Their trip was about a 45-minute ride. About 5 minutes into the trip everything turned to the topic of the vajayjay. I learned more things about that thing that I ever cared to know. My ears were bleeding and my brain was just screaming why... Why did I take this ride! I couldn't say a word fearful of my life of crossing the sexual harassment lines from a male point of view. I had nowhere to run I had nowhere to hide to get away from this. Finally arrived at my destination they scampered out of the car to their house.
> 
> I went straight home and took a shower. I felt so dirty like I was a used tampon after that ride.


This is way more than 1 sentence&#128563;


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Punk kids high on dope and alcohol.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Adis said:


> Picked up a passenger, turned on his street. Shots rung out. Pulled into a middle of a shoot out. Bullets ricochet all over the place. Backed up w head under the wheel..saw one of the shooters limping away....took off. By far my worse experience


*WOW*


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

couples fighting


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

Chris4455 said:


> Pax said. Would you like sex as a tip?
> Me. No I'll take your cash tip and you can keep your sex.


That just reminded me, about a year ago a guy had asked me if he could tip me with weed. I said no thanks.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

The pay......DUH.

I would like to say what the best experience is. Joining this forum and seeing drivers fighting about who the best uber driver is LMFAO. I wonder if homeless people have a forum where the fight to see who the best beggar is lol.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Puke


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

OGT said:


> The pay......DUH.
> 
> I would like to say what the best experience is. Joining this forum and seeing drivers fighting about who the best uber driver is LMFAO. I wonder if homeless people have a forum where the fight to see who the best beggar is lol.


homeless people panhandling here in aus make more money than uber.. it's pretty much a step upwards, career wise.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

The first and last time I let someone help a drunk into my car. Woman woke up asking, "who are you, where am I, and where are you taking me".


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

YourFoodIsGettingCold said:


> The first and last time I let someone help a drunk into my car. Woman woke up asking, "who are you, where am I, and where are you taking me".


Buckle up Babe, we going to Canada.

I live in Canada. Those first few drunken moments of confusion, especially if it was a tourist, would be priceless.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Old white man and his wife from Vermont, 20 minute ride, the man smelled like a rotting corpse and my windows had to be up because it was 40ish degrees outside!


DrivingUberPax said:


> This is way more than 1 sentence&#128563;


He could've just said
"45 minute in depth conversation about the vagina by middle aged cougars!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Legalize it.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Quick somebody get a doctor I posted too many sentences


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Headlock on I-5 at 65mph.


He went to jail.


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

uberpeople.net Melbourne, Australia forum


----------



## Lynxtheclown (Jan 9, 2020)

Guy offered to suck my toes for a free ride....

#hellnaw


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lynxtheclown said:


> Guy offered to suck my toes for a free ride....
> 
> #hellnaw


ewwwww &#129315;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Rakos said:


> Dropping two 18ish boys at the entitled 15 year old girls rich house...8>)
> 
> And YES I DID report that to Uber...8>)
> 
> ...


Why did you report that?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I can't even laugh at that one. Need the  for a reaction.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Lynxtheclown said:


> Guy offered to suck my toes for a free ride....
> 
> #hellnaw


Wow &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;



yogi bear said:


> gay dude insisting on giving me oral sex- to 'convert' me like, and another time 350 pound fat chick on heat wanting sex, no thanks to both.


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Why did you report that?


You never heard the story...

about the Uber driver...

That took the fifteen-year-old girl...

To her boyfriend's house...

and they got in a pickup truck...

She was in the back and was killed in a crash...

Uber driver got sued for taking underage Rider...

Be careful out there and watch who you take...

Rakos


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Rakos said:


> You never heard the story...
> 
> about the Uber driver...
> 
> ...


Wow sorry. I never take minors.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Wow sorry. I never take minors.


Twice I got a ping and when I arrived I see a minor. Both times they tell me that their parents called for a Uber to take them somewhere or back home from school. Both times I refused and called the parents. One of them start screaming at me.


----------



## chicago1010 (Feb 1, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> What was straight ahead?


There wasn't any road


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Entitled bytch ass Lawyer chick who wanted to put her suitcase in the backseat on my leather(Nope) But I did help put it on the edge of the freeway where I put her out at.


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Realizing two hours into the trip that I picked up an actual patient from the psychiatric hospital.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

JD1 said:


> Realizing two hours into the trip that I picked up an actual patient from the psychiatric hospital.


Was the pax medication wearing off.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

Wishing for Uber to go to hell


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Sorry the devil left. Travis has no connection with Uber at all at this time.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> What's the worst thing you experienced doing rideshare? State your response in 1 sentence. I have 2 so going to squeeze into 1 sentence.


Worst: I picked up a guy who smelled like a prostitute who had been working at the docks for a week with no running water.

Best: He accidentally left a twenty on the seat. It spent like it was fresh.

Worst: I picked up a cheapskate going to Hobby and the jerk expected me to miraculously get through early morning rush hour in a few minutes.

Best: Giving him 1 star for his rudeness.


----------



## Jon H. SFBay (Oct 29, 2015)

Drunk women wakes up and jumps from my moving vehicle in SF at 4 am.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jon H. SFBay said:


> Drunk women wakes up and jumps from my moving vehicle in SF at 4 am.


How fast were you going?


----------



## Jon H. SFBay (Oct 29, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> How fast were you going?


Luckily I was coming to a stop so only about 10 mph, but she hit the ground and tumbled to a stop. I thought about just driving off, but the repercussions of leaving a now battered and bruised woman in the middle of the street at 3am didn't see very good so I convinced her to get back into the car and dropped her off at the police station near by. Very scary situation.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Jumper on the Coronado Bridge. Traffic is stopped both ways. We are at the curve, 210 to 225 feet above San Diego Bay. Maybe 3/4 of a mile from the island. The bridge is 2.5 miles long.

Pax freaks out
Afraid of heights. 

She decides to bail out and walk to the island..... Until she opened the door.

It's windy a 210' above the Bay.
She gets back in, twice as freaked out now.

1 hour hold up with a foaming at the mouth, mad dog crazy woman.

Not a lot of fun, I played a lot of soft jaz, and told SD history stories.

One hour an fifteen min for a normally 15 min trip.

No tip of course.


----------



## PhoenixJames (Jan 20, 2020)

15 minute pickups to make $2.60, 4 times in a row.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> I did once.
> 
> Was heading home on the freeway, came upon a fresh accident. One of them was a rollover SUV. Woman driver in her 20's was ejected. She was laying motionless on one of the lanes. There was a guy, possibly the other driver, standing at a distance 15 feet away, with a look of terror. I remember blood and blonde hair. The first officer was just arriving, so I kept moving.
> 
> Next morning I looked up the news, and it was a fatality, they closed the freeway for hours for the investigation.


Well, if we're mentioning battle scars... One poor soul tried crossing the HOV (high occupancy vehicle) lane on 45 North in the dark during early rush hour. He didn't make it. I saw his body in the lane as I drove by in the opposite direction.

Saw the result of a cement truck and a van carrying elderly people. I believe the van blew a tire and the cement truck rear-ended them. Some of the people in the van landed inside the truck (cabin, grill). I thought it was caused by the truck driver having a (fully clothed old woman) sex doll in his lap. It took a moment before I realized that wasn't a dummy. 249 and FM 1960, several years ago.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Listening to drunk woman admit she falsely sexually accused another Uber driver.


I hope you got that on dashcam


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Worst RS experience in 1 sentence: putting my finger on that little blue button.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> What's the worst thing you experienced doing rideshare? State your response in 1 sentence. I have 2 so going to squeeze into 1 sentence.
> 
> Sexual Harrasment by 2 drunk friends &#128108; and almost hit by vta lightrail &#128643;.


I asked a couple how long they have been together, the male pax tells me "We have been together for a year", female pax the says "actually we should talk" and proceeds to break up with him in my back seat


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> I asked a couple how long they have been together, the male pax tells me "We have been together for a year", female pax the says "actually we should talk" and proceeds to break up with him in my back seat


Free entertainment! Love it!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I hope you got that on dashcam


I did. I took it to Lyft, and they supposedly made a note in the pax's account. They promised I would not be matched with her again (gee, thanks). Since they won't share any info about her with me, I have nothing to give to Uber that might be helpful except the video and her first name (if it really was her that ordered the ride, and if that really was her first name). I felt really deflated.


----------



## momawe906 (24 d ago)

I collected a girl late one evening some weeks ago. The girl was more drunk than his boyfriend. She was lying on her boyfriend, as I could see out of my rear mirror. I was afraid she might deliver a sentence rewriter to him. So I inquired whether she was alright. Then, she stood back up. I stated that my only concern was keeping you healthy.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Two guys trying to carjack me!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Two guys trying to carjack me!


Did u get away unharmed??


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Did u get away unharmed??


Yes, and the idiots forgot to bring a gun or at least a knife…

They thought they could handle me and I just threw the car in reverse when the one try to ope the door and the other one was grabbing me…

I scared them more than they scared me!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Yes, and the idiots forgot to bring a gun or at least a knife…
> 
> They thought they could handle me and I just threw the car in reverse when the one try to ope the door and the other one was grabbing me…
> 
> I scared them more than they scared me!


Thank god...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Listening to drunk woman admit she falsely sexually accused another Uber driver.


I hope you reported her.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Zombie thread! But it's a fun one!


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Uberchampion said:


> I asked a couple how long they have been together, the male pax tells me "We have been together for a year", female pax the says "actually we should talk" and proceeds to break up with him in my back seat


Reminds me of an incident I posted about in summary form:

"Once I had two pool riders from Q-Bar in Darien decide to hook up, and then call it off, after the guy had me pull over so he could release gastric juices from his kisshole."

= = = 

It wasn't an actual pool ride. It was after closing and the manager asked me if I'd take two of them to their respective homes. Neither struck me as overserved or ornery...the manager gave me at least $40 (I can't recall) on top of the actual Uber trip, which was likely surged.

So when the dude got out of the car, he moseyed over to a telephone pole, paused, put one arm up to brace himself, and proceeded to hurl. By far the most notice any nauseous person ever gave me! Upon returning of course the fire had been extinguished. He said he'd chew gum, gargle mouthwash, and he was fine now. But just as quickly as the flame had been kindled right in back of me, it was snuffed out.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Halfmybrain said:


> Zombie thread! But it's a fun one!


_1 Post zombie digger, Which Lifer Troll is this?

I know._


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> _1 Post zombie digger, Which Lifer Troll is this?
> 
> I know._


In Chicago, the dead have been known to cast votes. In the Chicago forum, we call threads that were started long ago, and revived by way of a fresh reply (and perhaps subsequent responses), either ZOMBIE THREADS or NECROTHREADS.

This has happened in recent months because after posting and in other instances, the website lists "Recommended Reading" and includes old messages...which is not always obvious.

Did I over-answer?
PS I'm the EXPANSE fan....we've conversed before. I change my avatar, in this case Galactus, Marvel Comics' devourer of worlds, whose former herald, Silver Surfer, gets better press (of course).

Oh. You know.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Okay the worst of the worst. One sentence? Pool ride from hell--avoidable at many junctures.

THE POOL
My early months of driving. Dead of winter. 2 am. Pool ride: 2 female friends, a single woman and a single man, picked up within blocks of each other (Lincoln Park?). The pool route sent me north, though the 2 friend said they lived south (Bridgeview). The weird routing had me asking "WHY" repeatedly.

THE BREAKS
2 of the women at separate times had emergency piss breaks. They got out and squatted between parked cars and (as I politely averted my eyes) they were back in the car lickety-split. Johnny Uber driver on the spot (me) gave them kleenex, btw.

THE FIGHT
Two women were catfighting verbally 10 minutes. One in the back seat would say "Shut up [bee-yatch]" and the other in the front seat (not me) would say "Goodbye, Felicia!" over and over. Eventually the the rest of us got tired of this (although I mostly stayed out of it) and distracted them. 

THE COOING
Then one said "Well you're obviously a loser but I am responsible for a little child at home." The one said "So do I!!! How old?" And they were about the same age and suddenly Bee-yatch and Felicia were adding each other on Instachat or whatever.

THE BUDS
By this time the man was gone and now one of the catfighter-turned-besties left. I had been patient, detached, and a bit amused as I just let this all organically happen. But with just the 2 female friends left, I expected some peace and quiet, and by the way why was I headed north when they said they lived south (toward my home)??? Anyway the two of them bickered more heartily than the catfighters...as it became obvious why the pool route sent us to Evanston.

MAPS
They had entered (123 Maple Street) and picked the wrong auto-fill destination for Evanston instead of Bridgeview. 

WOMAN DRIVER!
The most boisterous of them all was a large woman (Large Marge?) in the front seat, and she drove for Uber. We talked about rideshare between her other distracted MEOOOWWWWing. 

SOLUTION/FAIL
Since pool ride addresses can't be changed, and I didn't want to drive south with an active pool ride, I told them to cancel and try again, and I'd accept the new, corrected trip SOUTH. They canceled, tried again, but made the same mistake again, this time to Morton Grove--straight WEST. They refused to believe they made an error even when I showed them the nav map. They snatched the phone from my hand and refused to believe they had made a mistake again. Anyway they had re-requested it as another pool ride! 

OWNED
Back then one of my goals was to be apart and above whatever was going on with my riders...it was not about me. But I couldn't take the prospect driving them even longer...not even for a nice chunk of change (if they even routed correctly). But with additional pool riders, and more bickering?

TAKE THE "L" 
I kicked them out at a train station for some semblance of shelter, though it was cold. Low crime area. As a parting gift, they ripped the chauffer's license off my dash and threw it on the ground. (I retrieved it when they walked away).

I reported this but was worried that they'd be umm, pissed, and would get the insta-friend and maybe the young man (who also added) to accuse me of something....but nope.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Sitting in my car at a stop and seeing someone get shot right next to me.


----------



## Rav4338 (3 mo ago)

Gets in car, let’s out a big sigh, “I’m in a hurry, you better get your a** moving” a true Karen experience


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Sitting in my car at a stop and seeing someone get shot right next to me.


OMG! Passenger in your vehicle, or next car? (Either way, man...that stuff stays and replays...sorry to hear that. Say more about it?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Halfmybrain said:


> OMG! Passenger in your vehicle, or next car? (Either way, man...that stuff stays and replays...sorry to hear that. Say more about it?


Car next to me. A couple was screaming at each other. They step out of the car and next thing I hear a pop and the dude from the car is laying on the ground. Someone walked up and shot him in the gut. I don’t live in a great neighborhood so I’m used to hearing gunshots but I wasn’t really to see it happen right in front of me.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice to see an old Mkang14 thread revived! R.I.P. Mkang14.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

I ran a base rate POOL.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> Nice to see an old Mkang14 thread revived! R.I.P. Mkang14.


Good riddance, in my opinion.

She went off on me for some imagined slight. And then anything I said, she was incredibly negative and hostile toward. She was unstable, probably still is, but somewhere else.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Good riddance, in my opinion.
> 
> She went off on me for some imagined slight. And then anything I said, she was incredibly negative and hostile toward. She was unstable, probably still is, but somewhere else.


I'm thinking she was here for the attention and you got in the way. I wasn't into the constant online flirting.


----------



## Deegizzle (29 d ago)

The worst for me is when there are two chatter box female best friends that won’t STFU, feeling the need to fill every single quiet pause with more talk, all while never making any effort whatsoever to at least acknowledge your existence.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Assaulted by pax, he went to prison, I didn’t shoot him.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rav4338 said:


> Gets in car, let’s out a big sigh, “I’m in a hurry, you better get your a** moving” a true Karen experience


That's a ride to just cancel and move on.
Unless it has a $10+ surge on it
I wouldnt put up with that 😉


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Mine is a funny one. But gross 6 passengers, all drunk. Last row passenger throws up on Halloween party. All over the pretty girls head. 4 minutes into the trip. It was gross but funny as I pulled right over. They all got out . The guy says just ask for a cleaning fee. It was all over her. Very little in van . Full fee. But strange he did not try to miss her hair head body.


----------



## stephanadams (16 d ago)

My ears were bleeding and my brain was just screaming why... Why did I take this ride! I couldn't say a word fearful of my life of crossing the sexual harassment lines from a male point of view.



vps server germany​


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

stephanadams said:


> I couldn't say a word fearful of my life of crossing the sexual harassment lines from a male point of view.


Haha, yeah right.

If the only stuff you can come up with to say could be construed as harassment, somebody didn't raise you right. LOL


----------

